# Vape King Customer Survey



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/15)

Hi Guys

Did a short survey on Survey Monkey. Please can you go complete the survey 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ZXVGNLH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (19/6/15)

Completed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (19/6/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (19/6/15)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renesh (19/6/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (19/6/15)

Done...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/15)

Done. 
Good to see a customer survey being carried out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/6/15)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/15)

Thank you to everyone who has completed the survey so far  It is much appreciated 

To the person who commented bring Sharri back on the comments and suggestions I am still here always  Just ask for me if you want to see me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (19/6/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deepest (19/6/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (20/6/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/6/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

